

1st & 2nd gen African emigrants are more educated than other groups in US - iamchmod
http://articles.latimes.com/2008/dec/01/nation/na-obama-generation1

======
da_dude4242
Not surprising. The competition to get into a quality African school or get a
U.S visa is going to be greater than other areas.

